# postgresql dependencies (FreeBSD 7.2)



## schausson (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm quite new to FreeBSD and I'd like to install postgresql on a FreeBSD 7.2 virtual machine. This VM (host-only mode) has no access to the internet. I tried to manually download the pre-compiled packages (server and client of PostgreSQL 9.x) on my host, then moved these files to my FreeBSD environment and tried out the following command :

`pkg_add postgresqlXXXXX`

Installation ran successfully, but I got warnings about two already installed packages (libiconv and gettext) that didn't match required releases number 
(postgresql requires libiconv-1.13.1 whereas FreeBSD 7.2 embeds Libiconv-1.11_1).

As my VM cannot reach the network, I couldn't use portupgrade, and if I try to perform a *pkg_add libiconv-1.13.1*, I get an error message because the 1.11 version already exists on my system.

So I'd like to know if there is a risk to perform a pkg_delete for these packages (libiconv...) first and then install them back with *pkg_add*,
with the right release numbers?

Otherwise (if too risky), I'd like to know how to retrieve the right (older) postgresql release, compatible with the default packages versions (Libiconv-1.11_1)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2011)

Do not remove/replace gettext and/or libiconv just like that, they're needed/relied on by dozens of other packages, and these will likely break in a very nasty way, esp. when library versions are bumped. Either upgrade everything in conjunction, or opt for the older PostgreSQL that matches the installed packages.


----------



## schausson (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, 

First, thanks for your help. 

I agree with your suggestion but I couldn't figure out where to find these older releases of PostgreSQL. The PostgreSQL web site directly refers to FreeBSD one, and I only found four available PostgreSQL releases (from 8.2.21 to 9.0.4) that are quite recent ones. These releases all require the same version of mentioned libs. 

Is there a place where older releases can be found ?

Regards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't understand something: the VM cannot reach the network, but you _are_ able to put an older version of PostgreSQL in there if needed. So why can't you grab the newest versions of all installed packages from the wire using any machine that *does* have Internet connectivity, and put them on the VM, so that everything is up-to-date?


----------



## schausson (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually, I don't know the complete list of dependencies to update, and even I if knew it, I don't know how to manually update a single package (except by removing it and install it back with pkg_delete / pkg_add). If I understood properly, the portupgrade utility _does_ need a network connection to check each and every package version, am I right ?

Nevertheless, I could find an older release of PostgreSQL yesterday and installed it without problem, thus everything is fine now.

Thank you again for your help


----------



## mix_room (Jun 24, 2011)

```
pkg_add -F NEW_PACKAGE
```


[cmd=""]man pkg_add[/cmd] is a really useful command.


----------

